# Minecraft Beta is out



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just updated the client and the server to Minecraft Beta 1.0

* Working server-side inventory! Finally! (And as a result of that, a whole pile of bugs and issues got fixed)
* Made SMP servers save chunks way less often in most cases. Chunks don’t resave if they got saved in the last 30 seconds
* Moving too far away from a container, or having it blow up, closes the inventory screen
* Fixed /kill
* Introduced leaf decay again. It acts differently from before
* You can now throw eggs
* On a whim, added super exclusive clan cloaks for Mojang Employees
* .. and something else, which is even more rare[/p]




Source

Time to download it! Not many new features though! I wonder what the "something else" is!


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, Notch just tweeted this like 2min ago. You people are crazy fast!!!


----------



## purplesludge (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep wish there were more features. Atleast I don't have to burn leaves any more.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Wow, Notch just tweeted this like 2min ago. You people are crazy fast!!!


I'm trained in the art of posting.
---


Spoiler: Beta










Time to look for the "something else"!
---
There are descriptions for items that you hover over.
The meat is called Pork Chops, now.
---
PIG ZOMBIES!


Spoiler



[TITLEroof]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: I was wrong. That was there since the Nether update.


----------



## Jax (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh wow! It's so... so... not different!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been slowly getting back into MC after a long while off. In fact, played yesterday (or saturday?) for the first time in months. Now that Beta is out, i'm excited to see the next steps!


----------



## Depravo (Dec 20, 2010)

It's a shame my GPU went for a shit the other day. The latest version of my integrated graphics driver is so obsolete it won't even load Minecraft. I just get some kind of OpenGL error. Rats cocks.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 20, 2010)

@Depravo: Is it an intel integrated card?

Wife®'s dell workstation has that. And i get the Java/OpenGL error. I've tried finding fixes, only to find out NOONE with this onboard card can get it to work.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2010)

woot, just bought my account yesterday just in time for beta today


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 20, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Depravo: Is it an intel integrated card?
> 
> Wife®'s dell workstation has that. And i get the Java/OpenGL error. I've tried finding fixes, only to find out NOONE with this onboard card can get it to work.


Any recent GPU will be able to run it. Even I am able to, but I've got an integrated 4200 Radeon from AMD/ATI. An 8500 GT works fine too, you just need a GPU/IGP with proper OpenGL support.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 20, 2010)

@WildWon: Yep, it's an 'IntelÂ 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family' whatever that may be. The drivers were dated 2004 (when I got the computer) so I updated to the latest which were dated 2006. I don't suppose it matters - Minecraft would probably melt it anyway.

It's about time I got an entirely new computer as this one is six years old and not worth upgrading. I just need to find a job first...


----------



## WildWon (Dec 20, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> woot, just bought my account yesterday just in time for beta today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that's the one!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2010)

waited till almost last min to buy it


it plays fairly decent on my 4100 in my laptop
4870 has no problems in my desktop


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 20, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People who buy the beta do get the full game when it's released. It says here.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2010)

they miss out on all expansion packs released thereafter however
they will still receive bug fix/updates


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 20, 2010)

Wasn't expecting much difference as of today.
That "Something else"....maybe an npc >.> doubt it.
Anyways, here to the future!..-updates and expansions!


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 20, 2010)

A lot of shit seemed to be broken, before Beta 1.0_0.1 you couldn't move things to two rows of your inventory from a large chest, and apparently a lot of Mac users are unable to play the game.
On top of that people are complaining of high resource consumption.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

Client 1.0_01 is up, fixing a double chest issue and a rare crash on load level bug.

There’s a serious problem getting the client started for some people (especially Mac OSX?). I’ve also heard about weird item duplication bugs with dropped items, and a severe performance reduction.

It’s 7:40 PM here, but I will work on these bugs tomorrow.

I’m also hoping to be able to squeeze in some fun for xmas.. Perhaps a new mob?[/p]
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/2390438980/mi...gfixes-tomorrow

New mobs for XMAS, perhaps?


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 20, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> New mobs for XMAS, perhaps?


I wouldn't count on it, he has too much other stuff to fix and other promises to keep up before he should even think about introducing another mob.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 20, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> People who buy the beta do get the full game when it's released. It says here.



Well that's interesting. I'm curious about which way he's going.

As of his blog on the 11th: 
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/2175441966/mi...ecember-20-2010

We'll see which way this goes.


----------



## Sausage Head (Dec 20, 2010)

I wonder what the 'rare' thing is.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 20, 2010)

There's still a major duping bug that needs to be fixed.
And the performance seems to have gotten worse..

But thanks Notch!


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 20, 2010)

Jivel1 said:
			
		

> I wonder what the 'rare' thing is.


Me to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope its something awesome!


----------



## YayMii (Dec 20, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I heard that Beta buyers get everything but DLC while Alpha buyers get DLC for free.


----------



## Law (Dec 20, 2010)

People seem to forget that English isn't Notch's first language and decide to take every word literally.


----------



## Blue-K (Dec 20, 2010)

Meh...uses more memory for me, also seems to have problems to display enough parts of the map (cuts of to the blue BG much more than the Alpha). Not to mention that I would have liked to see some (probably) small bugs fixed (especially those texture-bugs, like custom biomes being overwritten, add side biomes, not working textures like the clock, etc.), just a bit more love for the single player in general...

Then again, I get this update for free, etc., so it's not that I'm actually complaining.


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 21, 2010)

Been a lot of unintentional item duping on my server. Plus memory issues and a whole lot of bugs.

Overall, I'm not too happy with this update so far. I'm sure it'll improve though.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 21, 2010)

Ya know it's a bad sign if when you turn around during the night, you suddenly see large chunks of the map are daylit during night-time.

In other news, I finally found a dungeon with a skeleton spawner! Now I can set up a mob-grinder and earn unlimited arrows!


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 21, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Ya know it's a bad sign if when you turn around during the night, you suddenly see large chunks of the map are daylit during night-time.
> 
> In other news, I finally found a dungeon with a skeleton spawner! Now I can set up a mob-grinder and earn unlimited arrows!


Lucky :/ It'd be cool if they made a chest were if anything t- Oh wait something on the steam minecraft group :/
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/minecraft...086498381659789?
There appears to be a team fortress 2 event, im going =D Payload :/


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2010)

v1.0.2 released


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 21, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> v1.0.2 released


Wait... WHAT?!


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, there's an update out, strangely enough no word of notch.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 21, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's an update out, strangely enough no word of notch.
> Any noticeable changes in your server?
> 
> EDIT: Holy shit, item duping got worse.
> ...


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoooaaaa shit, I was just making rounds on my map, when a noticed a huge chunk of untouched land had DISAPPEARED.




Freaky, I'm serious I didn't dig that out.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.ph...20&t=112389
The "rare secret" was a deadmau5 skin.
Kind of lame, if you ask me.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 21, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Whoooaaaa shit, I was just making rounds on my map, when a noticed a huge chunk of untouched land had DISAPPEARED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chunk errors.

Don't believe there's any fix except rebuilding it yourself or loading a backup with a good chunk.

@ SoulSnatcher:
Yeah, big disappointment.
Why in the hell would fans care about the 'special' skin of ONE person?

Honestly, Notch has his junk in too far with Deadmau5.


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 21, 2010)

Can't play because of the lag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, people on the Minecraft forums are going INSANE!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2010)

well that was lame

he probably made a ton of people think there was some special item buried deep underground or something


----------



## Raiser (Dec 21, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> well that was lame
> 
> he probably made a ton of people think there was some special item buried deep underground or something


I mean, I would even be more satisfied if Herobrine was added in a a random NPC. But nah, it's just a skin for some dude.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 22, 2010)

what i am surprised about this game is tht there are too many users on this game... again, if u were to refresh the website after 5 secs, definitely one person must have registered
the guy must be super rich at the moment... this will keep the hackers quiet
i am still waiting for BIG changes like increase in dynamic-ness.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 22, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> what i am surprised about this game is tht there are too many users on this game... again, if u were to refresh the website after 5 secs, definitely one person must have registered
> the guy must be super rich at the moment... this will keep the hackers quiet
> i am still waiting for BIG changes like increase in dynamic-ness.


I highly doubt we'll see any big changes (big being something bigger than a couple new biomes) until after the finish product is released; that's when Notch mentioned he might work on DLC / expansions.

I'm sure all we'll be seeing for a while will be bug fixes, and additions to blocks, mobs, and items. That's good enough for a bit, no?


----------



## chyyran (Dec 22, 2010)

Yay, pirating it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can't buy it, I don't have enough on my paypal..
I would if I could, I swear


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 23, 2010)

New update again :/


----------



## YayMii (Dec 23, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Yay, pirating it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a gift code for Minecraft Alpha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...but I'm using it.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 23, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> New update again :/


What's with the :/?
As far as I can see, this update fixes a majority of the performance issues (Notched fixed leaf decay) and it fixes the item duping bug.

I be very happy. (:


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 23, 2010)

the lighting bug is fixed at night

still getting performance issues...


----------



## Raiser (Dec 23, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> the lighting bug is fixed at night
> 
> still getting performance issues...


In SSP or SMP? Consistent lag or spikes?

If you're lagging when exploring new chunks.. well that's to be expected.


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 24, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well theres been like 3 updates in like 1-2 days! :/


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 24, 2010)

"Merry X-Mas!" message now instead of the finally beta!


----------



## unnkown95 (Dec 24, 2010)

just bought it for my freind


----------

